# DIY Cage questions



## mc4rk1ll3r (Oct 6, 2019)

We are looking to build an 8ftx3ftx4ft enclosure for a B&W out of plywood. The significant other is handy so that aspect should not be terribly difficult in itself. I keep a large number of aquariums so the tegu cage will be in my fish/dog room. The room itself is fairly humid with an ambient room humidity of around 60-65% if I do not run a dehumidifier. So I am not overly concerned about humidity being a problem to maintain...I also live in the mountains of VA its pretty humid here anyway. 

I would like to build the enclosure to have a solid top instead of a screen...I mean the enclosure will take up a large chunk of the room and I could use the top of it for many different things including possibly an aquarium stand or to store some food/items for my dogs. However I would like to make the doors on the front screens as it would be less expensive and easier to construct than a glass type door. I know there is some concern with tegus rubbing their noses so it would be a vinyl coated screen door. Thoughts on this?

I would prefer not to cover the entire cage floor in mulch...I would prefer to use perhaps some non-adhesive type linoleum just for the ease of cleaning. I understand tegus need a moist hide so the cool end I would provide mulch and a hide box for digging and so forth. This would be separated by some simple pavers. I also plan to add some tree limbs and rocks to the cage for decor. I would stack some pavers for a basking platform and include a shallow tote for a water bowl/place to soak

The exterior of the cage would be painted or stained...however the inside I would most likely like to seal it with some sort of water proof type coating. I have read that drylock or flex seal paint is good?


----------



## angel619392 (Jan 5, 2020)

Just use a hardwood I work for a lumber yard I recommend birch , mahagony or maple. It is dense so its strong and sure to last you for a long time and its easy to stain so when you use drylok or another sealant it will adhere to hardwood much easier than softer wood. Also use some 2 x 4 as support beams for the enclosure. Then the doors is up to you if you want sliding glass doors or hinged.


----------



## TripleTegus (Jan 6, 2020)

I'm not 100% sure because I've never seen a screen door on a tegu enclosure but it sounds like your just asking for trouble. Humidity issues most likely and not only just nose rubbing on it but it's claws will most likely destroy the screen at some point in time. Maybe just like half screen or get lexan to protect at least the bottom half of the screen. But of course for what it's worth that's just my 2 cents


----------



## Matthew watford (Jan 12, 2020)

Is this enclosure correct for a baby red tegu


----------



## Walter1 (Jan 12, 2020)

Not sure. What is the themal gradient? Meaning hot spot, ambient, hide temps.


----------



## Matthew watford (Jan 13, 2020)

Walter1 said:


> Not sure. What is the themal gradient? Meaning hot spot, ambient, hide temps.


The hotspot is the left side, the hide temp is somewhere in the higher 70s and the hotspot somewhere in the mid 80s


----------



## Walter1 (Jan 13, 2020)

Hot spit should be 110-115 f. Ambient should be in low to mid 80s F. Hide should be moist, at other end with water and in mid to upper 70s F.


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Jan 13, 2020)

Matthew watford said:


> Is this enclosure correct for a baby red tegu



I'd be putting in a stone or tile or something to absorb some heat for a basking spot (105-115 f) and make sure the air temp is gradient.


----------



## Matthew watford (Jan 14, 2020)

AlphaAlpha said:


> I'd be putting in a stone or tile or something to absorb some heat for a basking spot (105-115 f) and make sure the air temp is gradient.


Ok thank you very much


----------



## Barbara Whyman (Jan 15, 2020)

I buy large black slate cheese platters from amazon they have worked perfectly for basking stones


----------



## Lochlan (Jan 20, 2020)

Hey how do I post a picture off my phone then I'll be able to show you a picture of the one that I'm building


----------



## Lochlan (Jan 20, 2020)

I haven't landscaped it yet I'm just about finished with it


----------



## Walter1 (Jan 21, 2020)

That looks real nice.


----------

